# Belgium Malawa ha!



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/local/customs-dog-bites-girl-dulles-airport-021810

Just noticed this is a few weeks old. Sorry for posting if it is already up.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

**** fox news!!!!

: )


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Kevin Walsh said:


> **** fox news!!!!
> 
> : )


It's not quite the "real" Faux News, but agreed. ;-) Anyways, I wonder what set the dog off?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kevin Walsh said:


> **** fox news!!!!
> 
> : )


What's Fox News got to do with anything?
You've got a dippy chick reporter who doesn't know a dog from a donut and a dog "handler" too fukin stupid to know NOT to have a working dog that close to a four year old :-(


----------



## Nichole Mason

Not only is it on the handler, but where is the parent? Most people know or should know that dogs at airports are "people" friendly. My two year old knows not to go up to any dogs but ours. I feel bad for the little girl, but why cant people use common sense?


----------

